# kitten



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

ok so im getting a kitten or 2 and i know they can be wild and i wondering if you can tell me exotic stories about what they have done piz dont crittizize me .


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Where are you getting them from and what breed are they:whistling2:


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

im getting them from falkirk and im not sure what bree i think cross


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

meg-rocks said:


> im getting them from falkirk and im not sure what bree i think cross


 
Falkirk in scotland is the location scammers use when selling none existant pets, I thought you lived in Florida


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

no they are real the showed me pics and stuff . and i was on holiday i forgot to mention


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

meg-rocks said:


> no they are real the showed me pics and stuff . and i was on holiday i forgot to mention


 
On holiday where? Here or florida?


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> On holiday where? Here or florida?


 florida


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

She lives in Never Never Land - she was just on holiday in Florida!


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

pardon i live in fife scotland


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im confused as you said a huge snake was in your room and you dont find many of them in the uk


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

oh dear rule one of lying....remember your lies otherwise you get caught out...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

''







''

mayeb we are talking to a 10 year old...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

That doesnt look like a royal python to me, more like a burmese (the op says its 2ft long at 8 weeks old)


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> ''image''
> 
> mayeb we are talking to a 10 year old...


ten or not , read all their topics such a troll


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> That doesnt look like a royal python to me, more like a burmese (the op says its 2ft long at 8 weeks old)


It's a Royal.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

And her cat


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> That doesnt look like a royal python to me, more like a burmese (the op says its 2ft long at 8 weeks old)


its defo a royal , but the size she is saying cant be right lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Barry.M said:


> It's a Royal.


 
2ft long at 8 weeks old is huge for a royal


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> 2ft long at 8 weeks old is huge for a royal


That bit is not correct obviously,but the snake in the picture is definately Python Regius.


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

I dont really get you. 


When you said it was RFUK's fault for your Rats dying in a previous thread, it was not atall.

You then went on to lie to us, saying that a vet was 2 hours away because you lived in the middle of nowhere in the US.

Now, in Fife there are Vets, so you could have got that Rat to a vet, instead of thinking that the whole of RFUK could cure it, and then shouted when you didnt get a reply.


Rule one, dont lie. It gets you nowhere.

Rule two, Dont troll.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Barry.M said:


> That bit is not correct obviously,but the snake in the picture is definately Python Regius.


 
Im not a snake person but the size written confused me:lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

meg-rocks said:


> ok so im getting a kitten or 2 and i know they can be wild and i wondering if you can tell me exotic stories about what they have done piz dont crittizize me .


did you not get your current cat from a kitten? 
kittens need careful handling , otherwise they are deadly.... a friend of my aunties cousins brother had her toes chewed off by a kitten


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

ami_j said:


> did you not get your current cat from a kitten?
> kittens need careful handling , otherwise they are deadly.... a friend of my aunties cousins brother had her toes chewed off by a kitten


 :gasp: Thats awful, did they grow back?


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

ami_j said:


> did you not get your current cat from a kitten?
> kittens need careful handling , otherwise they are deadly.... a friend of my aunties cousins brother had her toes chewed off by a kitten


Thats nothing.....A friend of my nephew lost his manhood to a kitten, who was hiding behind a knitted dolls skirt which was used to cover the spare toilet roll in the bathroom and the kitten waited for him to start weeing then attacked and then he had to cut his own bits off with nail clippers to remove the kitten and save his own life....or that what I was told anyway.....


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

**Evil stares**


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Alex said:


> :gasp: Thats awful, did they grow back?


nope, cos they have a special toxin that inhibits growth in their mouths


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

ami_j said:


> nope, cos they have a special toxin that inhibits growth in their mouths


 Sounds nasty:whip:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Kare said:


> Thats nothing.....A friend of my nephew lost his manhood to a kitten, who was hiding behind a knitted dolls skirt which was used to cover the spare toilet roll in the bathroom and the kitten waited for him to start weeing then attacked and then he had to cut his own bits off with nail clippers to remove the kitten and save his own life....or that what I was told anyway.....


they are truly evil creatures :C


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

Kittens are deadly! I had to leave my own country because mine wouldn't stop attacking me! :whistling2:


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Word of advice for the OP go home your Village is missing its idiot.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Kare said:


> Thats nothing.....A friend of my nephew lost his manhood to a kitten, who was hiding behind a knitted dolls skirt which was used to cover the spare toilet roll in the bathroom and the kitten waited for him to start weeing then attacked and then he had to cut his own bits off with nail clippers to remove the kitten and save his own life....or that what I was told anyway.....





FreddiesMum said:


> Word of advice for the OP go home your Village is missing its idiot.


:roll2: PMSL!!! : victory:


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> Im confused as you said a huge snake was in your room and you dont find many of them in the uk


 i was on hoild at the time


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

ami_j said:


> its defo a royal , but the size she is saying cant be right lol


yes i know he is huge for a royal but he defenetly is mesuared him


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

meg-rocks said:


> i was on hoild at the time


but on the same day you said you came back and one of your rats was dead....just give it up you are a rubbish liar , and not much better at trolling


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

If you are going to lie, keep a consistant story so we actually believe you.

You were not on holiday, you were at home because on the very same day you had said your rat died, and you lived in America so you couldnt find a vet. Whilst that was going on you made a thread in the fish section saying your goldfish had died (which you were joking, and it was not funny). And also posted in the Snake section saying a large snake was loose in your house that had come in from outside.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Alex said:


> If you are going to lie, keep a consistant story so we actually believe you.
> 
> You were not on holiday, you were at home because on the very same day you had said your rat died, and you lived in America so you couldnt find a vet. Whilst that was going on you made a thread in the fish section saying your goldfish had died (which you were joking, and it was not funny). And also posted in the Snake section saying a large snake was loose in your house that had come in from outside.


 
:notworthy:


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

meg-rocks a trolls story by Thomas Wilson




the story so far, on her first day in RFUK meg got back home to america from holiday, made an rfuk account, asked about what snake you should buy, how to put photos up, found a stray snake in her house in america, got a royal python, had a rat die and blamed rfuk for it, made a thread about a dead goldfish and said it was a joke and tried to breed your bunny wabbits all in one day impresive:whistling2:

since then meg has asked continualy about getting pictures of other peoples beautifull, big snakes an unhealthy interest for a 14 yer old child, asked over and over about a new kitten and how to look after it because she has no idea about them yet has a picture of her cat in her photos, must be one of those cats that grew up from a puppy, shes goint to pay for her new kitten in pounds, and get it from scotland when she lives in america, but now she lives in fyfe but oh look at these quotes all left on the 12/07/10



meg-rocks said:


> my rats were ok a week ago then i went on hoiladay my mum said she would look after them and when i came back one is lying down and breathing hard help :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


 


meg-rocks said:


> there is a snake in my house it is not mine it is mazzive what do i do it is in my bed room eek!:gasp:





Ssthisto said:


> Where are you located in the world? That will tell us if it's likely to be a native snake or an escaped pet.
> 
> When you say "massive" how big is that - is it as big around as your arm, or is it smaller than that? Is it something you could drop a bucket over or use a broom to get it into a rubbish bin?
> 
> I wouldn't suggest trying to pick it up if you're not familiar with snakes.





meg-rocks said:


> im in the florida and i could not put it in a bucket


 
where will the next grand adventure of meg-rocks troll girl take us, what lies will she spin next,

when will i get a life and stop feeding the troll

find out next week on troll watch


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

feorag said:


> image


but its so much fun :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Do oyu not know kittens are evil they attack everything that moves with huge teeth and claws they dont let you sleep and they smelll real bad. My partner has lost his top lip due to the kitten sucking it off andi have lost my earlobe where he bit through it whilst suckling They should never be allowed Pleae dont get one ever they should be allowed to die out


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

sammy1969 said:


> Do oyu not know kittens are evil they attack everything that moves with huge teeth and claws they dont let you sleep and they smelll real bad. My partner has lost his top lip due to the kitten sucking it off andi have lost my earlobe where he bit through it whilst suckling They should never be allowed Pleae dont get one ever they should be allowed to die out


 you need a DWA to keep them don't you?


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep and chain mail gloves to handle them and lots of cows and pigs etc to feed them on


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

sammy1969 said:


> Yep and chain mail gloves to handle them and lots of cows and pigs etc to feed them on


 can you have their venom glands removed or not as i heard it can make you explode if they bite you


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Apparently you can but i have not found a vet brave enough to attempt it my kitten is already banned from every vet in the county. We have to keep a fire engine out side as well as when it sneezes it breathes fire and we have had to register it with our local airport (we live only five minutes away from it) as it will have a 20 foot wingspan when it is grown up.


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

sammy1969 said:


> Apparently you can but i have not found a vet brave enough to attempt it my kitten is already banned from every vet in the county. We have to keep a fire engine out side as well as when it sneezes it breathes fire and we have had to register it with our local airport (we live only five minutes away from it) as it will have a 20 foot wingspan when it is grown up.


 awww now way my neibour kitten is het for dragon if we breed it to yours we should get 50% dragons and some more hets :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Cool but what colour is your neighbours kitten as mine is deep purple with a blue head red tail and pink eyes it is quite rare so dont want to breed it with just any old colour


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

sammy1969 said:


> Cool but what colour is your neighbours kitten as mine is deep purple with a blue head red tail and pink eyes it is quite rare so dont want to breed it with just any old colour


 my neighbours blue oyster cult with red eyes and adamantium claws, think those are compatible should get some intresting ones in that litter:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Ill say we will have to make arrangements for the breeding will have to find an old chalk pit somewhere so we dont disturb any neighbours as their screams can be deafening


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

here you go trolly some calcium so you don't get mbd


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Its not mbd they get its tbd come one Tom you should know this by now lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Don't you mean tbs Sammy?? Talking Bull Sh*t!


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

whats the point of trying every one keeps getting on at me making fun of me im just going to stop going on this website im only going to get supplies of it 


thanks for the horrible time i have had on here:devil: :devil:


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

meg-rocks said:


> whats the point of trying every one keeps getting on at me making fun of me im just going to stop going on this website im only going to get supplies of it
> 
> 
> thanks for the horrible time i have had on here:devil: :devil:


 so long and thanks for all the fish


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

I want to go to the Florida! It sounds so much better than Florida.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

If you think you're gonna make me feel sorry for you, think again!

It's been lies, lies, lies all the way and this will no doubt be another one!

Don't forget to close the door on your way out!


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

no this is a real one i am getting 2 kittens i can prove it . if you type in kittens for sale in falkirk search click on pets 4 homes scroll down it will say 3 male kittens for free


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

meg-rocks said:


> no this is a real one i am getting 2 kittens i can prove it . if you type in kittens for sale in falkirk search click on pets 4 homes scroll down it will say 3 male kittens for free


 ever heared of the boy who cried wolf


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

i had no idea there was so many troll based pictures in the world.....:lol2:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Don't be so mean! :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

meg-rocks said:


> no this is a real one i am getting 2 kittens i can prove it . if you type in kittens for sale in falkirk search click on pets 4 homes scroll down it will say 3 male kittens for free


Don't be daft! What does that prove? That there are kittens for sale in Falkirk! There are kittens for sale at this time of year in any town or city in the UK, so you could say you lived there quite easily!


miss_ferret said:


> i had no idea there was so many troll based pictures in the world.....:lol2:


Oh there are loads more!! Since forums came into existence and timewasters like the OP starting posting daft threads, more and more pictures have been photoshopped!


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

i dont know how to prove any thing else cant we just forget about my first few threads and move on . i just want to start off again and not do any stupid things and be truth ful


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

I thought trolls were meant to be funny. A good troll makes you laugh even though they are still trolling. This just isn't even funny. :whistling2:


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

I think this place is no place for such a young wild imagination, admit you lied you may get some respect then! 
I would also leave the forum if I were you, sounds to me like you don't know your ar*e from your elbow or your kittens from ... well I just aint going there but to ensure you are understanding 
liars and cheats ALWAYS get caught out in the end!! 
Have a wild imagination by all means, it is a healthy thing for a CHILD! but don't try to impress it on grownups, it just won't wash! 
PS The snake was probably trying to size you up to eat you!!


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

i dont want to i like the fourm but all because i lied it caused problems and i realized that so i changed but it kept getting in the way so i tryed to move on but it just keeps catching up on me


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't believe anything you say, so I don't even believe this, but if you are genuine, how do you expect anyone to believe you after all the lies you told.

As has been said before, you've heard the tale of the boy who cried wolf.

Well you've cried wolf too many times on this forum to be believed by most of the people - certainly the ones who've come across your threads.


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

please just give me 1 more chance


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

This is just pitiful!


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

oh come on im trying to showw you but you"s are being iggnerant so i dont know what to do i know im in the wrong but cant you just give me a chance


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

One thing we're not being is ignorant. If we were being ignorant then we would be - believe it or not - ignoring you. 

And it is pitiful! I'm sorry, but that's true (if you're aware of the definition of 'true' that is.) Pitiful in the sense that you (whoever you may be) are pleading for the 'forgiveness' of people you don't know whatsoever on an internet forum that you should never have joined in the first place.


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

pippainnit said:


> One thing we're not being is ignorant. If we were being ignorant then we would be - believe it or not - ignoring you.
> 
> And it is pitiful! I'm sorry, but that's true (if you're aware of the definition of 'true' that is.) Pitiful in the sense that you (whoever you may be) are pleading for the 'forgiveness' of people you don't know whatsoever on an internet forum that you should never have joined in the first place.


I GIVE UP YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE BEING IGNORANT WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT AND WHATS THE POINT IF YOUR NOT GOING TO FORGIVE A 11 YEAR OLD GIRL FOR BEING STUPID:devil:


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

meg-rocks said:


> I GIVE UP YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE BEING IGNORANT WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT AND WHATS THE POINT IF YOUR NOT GOING TO FORGIVE A 11 YEAR OLD GIRL FOR BEING STUPID:devil:


Ummm... what?!

This sentance doesn't even make sense to me - anyone got any idea what she's on about?


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

There is no way I would allow my child on this forum.... In the past this forum has been very good to me but the way this is going against a child is *WRONG*. Whether she hads lied and been caught out or not. Some folk just seem to want a witch hunt:bash:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

WE are not on a witch hunt THis child if she is such has told that many lies on here it is unbelieveable. How are we supposed to believe her this time she has never been honest to anyone on here on any matter. Isit any wonder we are treating her hte way we are which isnt ignorance as we are all still posting on here. Maybe if shge hadnt taken us for auch idiots we wouldn't have the attitude we have with her now. |Btw have you read any of her threads at all?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

sammy1969 said:


> WE are not on a witch hunt THis child if she is such has told that many lies on here it is unbelieveable. How are we supposed to believe her this time she has never been honest to anyone on here on any matter. Isit any wonder we are treating her hte way we are which isnt ignorance as we are all still posting on here. Maybe if shge hadnt taken us for auch idiots we wouldn't have the attitude we have with her now. |Btw have you read any of her threads at all?



Not to mention the rat that died (within 20 mins of posting the thread up) & she blamed all of us for it dying for not replying to the thread :bash:. Sorry but this child seems to have nothing better to do than sit at a computer all day winding everyone up. Children of this age should be out playing in the fresh air not sat at a computer all day. My 14 year old son is hardly ever indoors now, he's always out with his mates (maybe the OP hasn't any friends, i wonder why :whistling2.


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

memzy emma said:


> There is no way I would allow my child on this forum.... In the past this forum has been very good to me but the way this is going against a child is *WRONG*. Whether she hads lied and been caught out or not. Some folk just seem to want a witch hunt:bash:


oh please she is learning a valuable lesson DON'T TELL LIES, had enough of people dressing kids up in cotton wool there is only one way they learn and that is to suffer the concequences of their actions.


oh and the latest lie to unravel OP said she was 14 originaly, not 11. but its a step forward that she admited to the lies today instead of denighing them like yesterday


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

sammy1969 said:


> WE are not on a witch hunt THis child if she is such has told that many lies on here it is unbelieveable. How are we supposed to believe her this time she has never been honest to anyone on here on any matter. Isit any wonder we are treating her hte way we are which isnt ignorance as we are all still posting on here. Maybe if shge hadnt taken us for auch idiots we wouldn't have the attitude we have with her now. |Btw have you read any of her threads at all?


Yes thanks:Na_Na_Na_Na: as far as I'm concerned this is still no way treat another person


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

No wonder most descent people stay away form forums like this. When so many people get angry and aggressive with each other over nonsense


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

memzy emma said:


> No wonder most descent people stay away form forums like this. When so many people get angry and aggressive with each other over nonsense


 who's been agressive


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

memzy emma said:


> No wonder most descent people stay away form forums like this. When so many people get angry and aggressive with each other over nonsense


no one is angry or agressive here hun...mearly responding to a troll in the way they post

off topic, how is tatty doing


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

memzy emma said:


> Yes thanks:Na_Na_Na_Na: as far as I'm concerned this is still no way treat another person



Are you her mother, if so can you lock her back in her cave.


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

tomwilson said:


> oh please she is learning a valuable lesson DON'T TELL LIES, had enough of people *dressing kids up in cotton wool* there is only one way they learn and that is to *suffer the concequences of their actions.*
> 
> 
> oh and the latest lie to unravel OP said she was 14 originaly, not 11. but its a step forward that she admited to the lies today instead of denighing them like yesterday


No don't agree with that either nor would i stand by if this was my child getting this kind of attention.

Wouldn't it better to be taught in a more proactive way than being nasty to the child or is it fine to treat people in society any way you feel fit cos there not in front of you? 

My kids are outside playing too not sat at some computer


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Im sorry but she is 11, at 3 children dont know lies are wrong, at 5 they tend to know the difference, at 11 it is time to worry about learning difficulties if they still cannot tell the truth....or at least have learnt the art of lying well enough to not get caught.

We are not banging down her door with pitch forks or smacking her around the head we are just telling her we do not wish to spend time responding to a child who lies, we are not her parents, we have no responsibility to have to do so.


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

martyb said:


> Are you her mother, if so can you lock her back in her cave.


:devil: NO a nice person that your obviously NOT:whistling2:


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Kare said:


> Im sorry but she is 11, at 3 children dont know lies are wrong, at 5 they tend to know the difference, at 11 it is time to worry about learning difficulties if they still cannot tell the truth....or at least have learnt the art of lying well enough to not get caught.



.....and what makes you an expert on children??????


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

How do we actually know that the op is a child and not some random windup merchant ?


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

ami_j said:


> no one is angry or agressive here hun...mearly responding to a troll in the way they post
> 
> off topic, how is *tatty doing*


Was going to ask for help but this doesn't seem to be the only thread like this so will find some other solution :sad:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

memzy emma said:


> Was going to ask for help but this doesn't seem to be the only thread like this so will find some other solution :sad:


ask for help hun , the same genuine ppl who were here then are still here


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

memzy emma said:


> .....and what makes you an expert on children??????


 thats like one of the earliest things you'll learn on any pscology course



memzy emma said:


> No don't agree with that either nor would i stand by if this was my child getting this kind of attention.
> 
> Wouldn't it better to be taught in a more proactive way than being nasty to the child or is it fine to treat people in society any way you feel fit cos there not in front of you?
> 
> My kids are outside playing too not sat at some computer


i don't feel that i have been nasty, but we're not face to face with the child, we are not being threatening, we are talking to a faceless person on the internet who has told so many lies she doesn't know what lie she's running with right now.

i'm not saying that we should beat are children i am against smacking, but surely this is a real life example of the boy who cried wolf she told so many lies that no one beleives her anymore



memzy emma said:


> :devil: NO a nice person that your obviously NOT:whistling2:


 he was being metaphorical in that trolls live in caves he doesn't think the child should be locked up

and i think you are a nice person, but i think you are playing into the hands of this person that you don't know, if she is a child her parents shouldn't have let her on this forum and talk to people the way she has


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

memzy emma said:


> .....and what makes you an expert on children??????


Mainly the fact I have been an auntie since I was 7 and lived in the same house as all but the youngest one of 6 (who is aged 10 now) as they grew up....but the first 18 months of my Dip HE Nursing qualification from the University of Hertfordshire (I was in the Sept 99 intake) being dual qualification for Adult and Child nursing based helped


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

ami_j said:


> ask for help hun , the same genuine ppl who were here then are still here


Not sure ami as you know we've been through some crap. My kids are still needing some outside help to deal with the residual crap left behind. I'll PM you


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Kare said:


> Mainly the fact I have been an auntie since I was 7 and lived in the same house as all but the youngest one of 6 (who is aged 10 now) as they grew up....but the first 18 months of my Dip HE Nursing qualification from the University of Hertfordshire (I was in the Sept 99 intake) being dual qualification for Adult and Child nursing based helped



No expert tho


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

memzy emma said:


> Not sure ami as you know we've been through some crap. My kids are still needing some outside help to deal with the residual crap left behind. I'll PM you


ok hun
im glad shes still going bless her they thought it was curtains for the poor lass


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

ami_j said:


> ok hun
> im glad shes still going bless her they thought it was curtains for the poor lass


Pm'd you ami


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

memzy emma said:


> Pm'd you ami


ive got no pm :s


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

memzy emma said:


> No expert tho


LOL these are the facts, if she was three she wouldn't know any better, if she was five I would accept it as a part of growing up. 

I do not have to be an expert in anything to say at 11 I feel its not acceptable, its not normal to go out and start lies with no reason (ie protection of self or the feelings of others) and that in relation to a child of that age I, as a individual who has chosen not to have children, do not want to deal with the lies. *You* have every right to wish to deal with them and engage with this child, but you do not get to guilt trip and criticise those that choose not to.

If it was your child getting this attention hopefully you would be supervising they activities on the internet and if this case occurred taking a closer look at what was missing in your childs life they felt they need to seek out people to weave lies to rather than expecting those strangers to teach them in "a proactive way". Its not my job to have to spend my time teaching someone elses child who appears to have some problems, obviously the parents aren't bothering if she still hasn't learnt by the age of 11.

There are plenty of kids out there at 11 doing serious things such as caring for less able parents, helping raise younger siblings or even studying hard for their future, these children I have and do support in their actions and learning. 

A child who chooses actions involving wasting peoples time with their words and behaviour does not deserve our time support or kindness and you suggesting we are bad people for choosing not to give our free time to it is offensive.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well said Kare! :2thumb:



memzy emma said:


> There is no way I would allow my child on this forum.... In the past this forum has been very good to me but the way this is going against a child is *WRONG*. Whether she hads lied and been caught out or not. Some folk just seem to want a witch hunt:bash:


As Shell said earlier - we are all on a forum, most of us have never met each other before. We _assume_ we know each other through conversation and we assume the photographs that people post of themselves are genuinely of them, but they might not be! Anyone on here could claim to be a 30 year old woman and be 15 year old boy - how would we know.

Similarly, this person could be a 40 year old man just out to cause trouble - how are we to know??

If it's an 11 year old child, who recently told us that she was 14 among all the other lies, why should we indulge her\?

For your information Memsy Emma, I *have* experience of children and I brought my children up not to tell lies - I absolutely hate liars and have no time for them, so I've no time for this person, whether she's a he, a 40 year old or 11!

Because either way he/she's a liar!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oh what a tangled web we weave,
When first we practise to deceive! 

*MATILDA *by Hilaire Belloc (1870-1953)

WHO TOLD LIES, AND WAS BURNED TO DEATH​ 
MATILDA told such Dreadful Lies, 
It made one Gasp and Stretch one's Eyes; 
Her Aunt, who, from her Earliest Youth, 
Had kept a Strict Regard for Truth, 
Attempted to Believe Matilda: 
The effort very nearly killed her, 
And would have done so, had not She 
Discovered this Infirmity. 
For once, towards the Close of Day, 
Matilda, growing tired of play, 
And finding she was left alone, 
Went tiptoe to the Telephone 
And summoned the Immediate Aid 
Of London's Noble Fire-Brigade. 
Within an hour the Gallant Band 
Were pouring in on every hand, 
From Putney, Hackney Downs, and Bow. 
With Courage high and Hearts a-glow, 
They galloped, roaring through the Town, 
'Matilda's House is Burning Down!' 
Inspired by British Cheers and Loud 
Proceeding from the Frenzied Crowd, 
They ran their ladders through a score 
Of windows on the Ball Room Floor; 
And took Peculiar Pains to Souse 
The Pictures up and down the House, 
Until Matilda's Aunt succeeded 
In showing them they were not needed; 
And even then she had to pay 
To get the Men to go away! ​ 
It happened that a few Weeks later 
Her Aunt was off to the Theatre 
To see that Interesting Play 
The Second Mrs. Tanqueray. 
She had refused to take her Niece 
To hear this Entertaining Piece: 
A Deprivation Just and Wise 
To Punish her for Telling Lies. 
That Night a Fire did break out-- 
You should have heard Matilda Shout! 
You should have heard her Scream and Bawl, 
And throw the window up and call 
To People passing in the Street-- 
(The rapidly increasing Heat 
Encouraging her to obtain 
Their confidence) -- but all in vain! 
For every time she shouted 'Fire!' 
They only answered 'Little Liar!' 
And therefore when her Aunt returned, 
Matilda, and the House, were Burned. ​


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

feorag said:


> Well said Kare! :2thumb:
> 
> As Shell said earlier - we are all on a forum, most of us have never met each other before. We _assume_ we know each other through conversation and we assume the photographs that people post of themselves are genuinely of them, but they might not be! Anyone on here could claim to be a 30 year old woman and be 15 year old boy - how would we know.
> 
> ...



Well said Eileen. This person has told lie after lie after lie. Do they even know what the truth is now? I too am getting fed up ( i was one like you who tried to help in the begining). When we were accused of "killing" her rat that really got my back up. The post was posted up in the afternoon (when most people are at work), then 20 mins later the rat dies & she blames the forum for not replying to her thread :bash:. I mean child or not there is no need for the lies that have been told. I too have tried to bring my kids up not to lie, unfortunately my eldest is a compulsive liar (i only found out when teachers at the school asked me things about what he had done etc... which he hadn't done), it has backfired on him many a time as we just don't believe a word he says now. He has moved out & lives in a hostel now but i bet the lies continue (he'll be 19 in December). If Meg carries on i can see her going the same way as my son where nobody in life believes a word she says :whistling2:.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's the whole point, isn't it? Everyone at some stage has offered help and advice not being aware that everything has been made up. It was only when others started to piece all the threads together that all the lies became apparent!


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Do you know I really can't be arsed be people like you lot you aren't very nice people at all in my opinion and I regret coming back to this forum on that note i will not waste any further time or energy engaging with people like you enjoy your small little worlds


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Be fair.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

memzy emma said:


> Do you know I really can't be arsed be people like you lot you aren't very nice people at all in my opinion and I regret coming back to this forum on that note i will not waste any further time or energy engaging with people like you enjoy your small little worlds


You're not her mother by any chance are you? Or another friend of hers?

Seems odd you're the only one being taken in by her?


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

look im sorry thats all i can say


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

But you see, you're not!

Otherwise you wouldn't have made up 2 more threads today asking daft questions that you or your parents (if you are a child!) should know.

And why do you keep changing where you live?


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

i dont i live in fife


----------



## amylls (Sep 18, 2009)

meg-rocks said:


> i dont i live in fife


What??
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-im-getting-kitten-falkirk-3.html#post6720123


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

i live in fife . i dont keep moving and the kitten im getting is in falkirk


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

if by some leap of the imagination you arent a troll...kid just quit with the stupid threads...your 11...you dont know how to breed your animals...dont try. your rats you said were old so trying to breed them is stupid , though its probably just another lie.....


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

meg-rocks said:


> *i dont i live in fife*





meg-rocks said:


> *i live in fife* . i dont keep moving and the kitten im getting is in falkirk


 
And only 1 post between them! Wow!
:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> And only 1 post between them! Wow!
> :whistling2:


They both say she lives in Fife. Possibly a fail?


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> And only 1 post between them! Wow!
> :whistling2:


If you are 11 what are doing up at this time of day and where the hell are your parents allowing this


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

memzy emma said:


> If you are 11 what are doing up at this time of day and where the hell are your parents allowing this


shes not the 11 year old...


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

memzy emma said:


> Was going to ask for help but this doesn't seem to be the only thread like this so will find some other solution :sad:


The only threads like this, were created by meg-rocks.

The reasons for this.

1 she said everyone on rfuk never helped her with her rat ( IT SHOULD have been taken to the vets) Because no one replied to her thread, and in 20 minutes it died.

2 while she was ranting about the rat, she made a post in the fish section saying her goldfish had died, the post said 'my goldfish has died. Joke'

3 Whilst all this was going on she asked how to breed rabbits

4 She said she lived in USA and a big snake had found its way into her room

5 she then supposedly made lies, saying she lost her royal 3 weeks ago, then on that day made a post saying she wanted to buy a snake

Now

she has said she wants to buy male cats, then female cats. And wants them for free. 

Oh, and she now admits to living in Fife. And still preaching that there are no vets in Fife. There are plenty.



All it takes is a little bit of research http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/search.php?searchid=8690396


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

... and breed rats. It's just riling people up, and regardless of whoever it is that's actually posting it - it's utterly pointless and provocative. And to expect people not to reply to such posts is completely ridiculous. The majority of people on here do their damnedest to help people in their predicaments and offer advice where needed, but what's the point if it's just a load of lies? (admitted by the poster him/herself.) We've all been young, but - again - the majority of us would think better than lying about pointless things on a forum full of people that we don't know. What on earth is there to gain from telling lies about pets dying or from being nearly attacked by a snake? Not only is it utterly pointless, but it's also worrying as people on here can be completely concerned for no reason. If it's attention-seeking, then fair enough - but all people on here have said is for that to go on elsewhere and not to involve the welfare of animals through starting provocative and downright irresponsible threads about animals dying/being ill, or through apparently consciously seeking to breed pets through completely ill-informed ways.

I am more than happy to give any advice to any OP, regardless of their background, age, or whatever. I myself hate it when it seems that people are being jumped on because they ask a relatively naive question. As far as I'm concerned even the 'experts' had to start off as amateurs and I recall asking many a question on here that probably would make an ardent animal-keeper cringe, but I've always thought that every question deserves an answer and I'd far prefer someone to ask something to begin with rather than think they're doing the best thing and dive in head-first only for their animals to then suffer the repercussions. I'm certainly no pet-care snob and would do my damnedest to offer my advice in any situation, but it's hard to feel sympathy when it appears that whoever is posting under this guise is starting deliberately controversial threads only for people to (understandably) get concerned about them and comment to that effect only for them then to be berated for being 'bullies', or whatever.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well said! :2thumb:

Oh, and don't forget the "What snake should I get" on the 12th July followed by the "I got a new Royal Ball" on the 12th July followed by the "I got my royal normal 3 weeks ago" posted on the 16th July!


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

THis is the whole thing isnt it the OP has done nothing but lie to usI originally answered her thread beleiving them to be genuine only to then see that thy were jsut a wide up and some were down right out of order Ie blaming all of us for the death of her rat when she should fo been taking it to the vets which do extist in Fife if that is were she is truly from as to be honest we just dont know if that is truth or not as so much of what she has come out with has been dishonest. I have before posted honest answers on other threads of hers including taking my rats out for the day but fail to see how calling us nasty people is going to help either. I am a former child minder and so know how to respond to children but this person if htey are a child is very attention seeking and seems to enjoy the negative attention they are getting in my opinion or why owuld they still continue to make these type of threads?


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

ami_j said:


> shes not the 11 year old...


sorry I got the wrong person :bash:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

memzy emma said:


> sorry I got the wrong person :bash:


 
No Dear, I'm 33 and it was very very late and I had had a tooth removed yesterday and was drugged up to max with huge gapping hole in my jaw.


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> No Dear, I'm 33 and it was very very late and I had had a tooth removed yesterday and was drugged up to max with huge gapping hole in my jaw.


like I said I'm sorry I got the wrong person ... how I don't know your names nothing like the so called child's :bash: hope you mouth is feeling better today :lol2:


----------

